# Kyllinga or Nutsedge?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What is this?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks possibly like nutsedge based on the 3-leaf growth habit. If you cut the stem and the cross-section is a triangle, you know for sure.
Doesn't look like kyllinga. By the time it gets that size it's usually got the spike-ball seed heads (in my lawn anyway).
The same AIs will kill both of those. Either sulfentrazone or halosulfuron-methyl.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I have Sedgemaster. I also noticed the lawn is conspicuously absent of any broadleaf weeds, and I know their HOA does treat the lawns, so my guess is that they don't control sedges in any way, because everybody has some kind of sedge.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

You could dig it up. If it has tubers (little balls at the end of the root system) it's nutsedge. If it has rhizomes it's kyllinga.

Sedgemaster/hammer isn't that effective against green kyllinga. You would want to use certainty or dismiss for that.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11806


----------

